# Postal Service in Dubai



## emilyjane

I don't know if anyone can advice or help me on the following...

I recently have been offered a job in Dubai, and have had to get all my work visa requirements together...I have done this and sent them onto the company that is employing me by special delivery from the UK. I was advised 7 working days by the Royal Mail that it should deliver in, but I am now over these seven days and they still haven't arrived!! I have tracked it online that says it has 'reached oversea's' but am unable to track it further. What is the postal service like in Dubai??

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Postal service in Dubai is crap.

Did you send it to a PO Box?

If not, send it again to a PO Box otherwise it will never reach its destination (probably). There are no street mail deliveries in Dubai. Or even better, send it by a reputable courier (Fedex, UPS, etc).


----------



## emilyjane

Hi,

Unfortuntately, I sent it...and then got advised after that I should of sent it by courier. There wasn't a PO Box for the address either?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Well, if you sent it by Royal Mail to a regular, street address, it will certainely not reach its destination, because once it reaches Dubai, it will not get delivered by Emirates Post. You can try calling them and asking them what can you do, but I doubt you'll get anywhere to be honest 

Hope it was not original documents you sent!! Please say is not the case


----------



## emilyjane

It was the original documents...It had my attested certificate in it as well as references from previous companies and 16 passprt sized photos


----------



## dizzyizzy

emilyjane said:


> It was the original documents...It had my attested certificate in it as well as references from previous companies and 16 passprt sized photos


Oh my godness. Well my recomendation is to call both Royal Mail and Emirates Post right away and ask them how can you get your mail returned to the UK immediatly. There must be a location where all the undelivered mail goes to and perhaps you can arrange for someone at the Emirates Post office to locate it for you, but first you'll need to know exactly to which mail office it went. Once they find it (if they do find it) perhaps the person you originally adressed it to can come and collect it? Or you can just ask them to send it back to UK by private courier, if you have a friend living here perhaps you can ask them to arrange this. If I were you I'd call them tomorrow first thing in the morning and ask the recepient to also chase it from their side. They should have told you to send it by private courier. Good luck.


----------



## emilyjane

That is the frustrating thing, they only mentioned after I had posted it...is there definately no way it will arrive there? Nobody has advised me that it won't...I really hope it isnt the case


----------



## dizzyizzy

Yes, as I said there are no street deliveries so all mail sent to Dubai should go to PO Boxes. I have no clue about what they do with undeliverable mail so I'd call them right away if I were you.

:: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

List of phones on the link above. Try calling the Headquarters first and see what they recommend. And also ask the recepient of the mail if they can go personally to whatever office this went to and retrieve it from there!! That would solve all your problems but of course you would have to locate your parcel first.

They really should have told you to send it either by courier or to a PO Box, how irresponsible of them.


----------



## emilyjane

Nothing is ever simple is it! I will call them ASAP in the morning as its too late now...Thank you so much for your help  

Fingers crossed I get this sorted!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hey Emily, I read in another forum that someone who had this issue called the Empost offices (didnt say which one) and gave them some number that they had (possibly tracking number from Royal Mail), and the empost office was able to find it and mail it back to them to UK. So is not all lost! Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## emilyjane

Well, I just called them, and they explained that my post was at the Karama postal office, and someone from my company will need to go and collect it...so I spoke to the company who said they knew about the situation and were going to collect it today...PHEW!!! 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## dizzyizzy

yay!  happy to hear the outcome!! 

Oh and congrats on the new job


----------



## Mike2k12

What are the couriers like in Dubai? Do they know where they're going? I've heard that sometimes they need instructional directions on where your place is etc? 

Hopefully they will sort the whole postal system out in the near future!


----------



## mitchell0417

Mike2k12 said:


> What are the couriers like in Dubai? Do they know where they're going? I've heard that sometimes they need instructional directions on where your place is etc?
> 
> Hopefully they will sort the whole postal system out in the near future!


unless your destination is also a landmark everyone - couriers,water man, taxis, pizza delivery man, tv installer, furniture delivery man all will need instructional directions and usual 3or4 times as they approach.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Mike2k12 said:


> What are the couriers like in Dubai? Do they know where they're going? I've heard that sometimes they need instructional directions on where your place is etc?
> 
> Hopefully they will sort the whole postal system out in the near future!


Hi Mike,

Most private couriers companies are pretty good to be honest. If your mobile number is on the parcel some of them will even call in advance to confirm directions and you can ask them approximate time when it will get delivered. I have received parcels through many different couriers (UPS, Aramex, etc.) and I have no complaints  

I saw on the news the other day that Empost was planning to introduce street deliveries in 2012... not holding my breath for that one though


----------



## dizzyizzy

mitchell0417 said:


> unless your destination is also a landmark everyone - couriers,water man, taxis, pizza delivery man, tv installer, furniture delivery man all will need instructional directions and usual 3or4 times as they approach.


lol, I agree with you in all of them except couriers, perhaps I've just been lucky 

But yeah normally for anything else it take 3 or 4 phone calls to get things sorted. 

Someone should really name the streets properly, and think of using something other than NUMBERS as street names, it can't be that difficult!!


----------



## mitchell0417

dizzyizzy said:


> lol, I agree with you in all of them except couriers, perhaps I've just been lucky
> 
> But yeah normally for anything else it take 3 or 4 phone calls to get things sorted.
> 
> Someone should really name the streets properly, and think of using something other than NUMBERS as street names, it can't be that difficult!!


yeah also issue maps as although driving changes as street junctions get opened and closed in older burbs the streets themselves don't change -that much I know not true for parts of Dubai. i


----------



## basc

If the postal service doesn't do home delivery, what do people generally do for personal mail? Always use a work address or open a PO Box somewhere?


----------



## mitchell0417

yes. I am setting up now and is costing 170 first up then 100AED a year for a personal PO box.


----------



## dizzyizzy

A lot of people just use their companies po box


----------



## emilyjane

dizzyizzy said:


> yay!  happy to hear the outcome!!
> 
> Oh and congrats on the new job


Thanks


----------



## dan30

You need to ring Royal Mail ask them when did your documents leave the UK. Royal mail computers will have access if your documents have been scanned. 

You can also tell Royal mail that I would like proof signature to send you a form which in turn can take up to 28 days.

You choose the option International Sign - Royal mail can only track it up to UAE. bu that it will be up to Emirates post: Emirate postal system works at Po Box - you may have to wait for few weeks.

But if dont have po box to send it i am not sure if it will get to company - you need to ask them give you po box) no po box very hard to get a reply back.

I hope my information helps.


----------

